# Pocket Knife Contest - Results



## The Gopher

Use this thread for posting your finished slingshots from the pocket knife competition. The rules are below.

1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade. 
2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely. 
3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
4. Finishing: You can use any finish of your choice, but no stain, paint, or other coloring. We did decide that your own blood is allowed







. examples include: BLO, poly, olive oil, mineral oil, superglue, etc.
5. I also added that you can mark or identify your slingshot by your preferred method marker, burning etc, but in no way can it be further decorated, just identified.

May 18th is the deadline to post your results, at which time there will be a vote for the winner. 

Prize: Pop Shot has said he will donate a #8 Opinel Knife, and i will throw in a gum rubber bandset, seems fitting for this type of slingshot.


----------



## The Gopher

Here is M_J's



M_J said:


> Ok, I have no anticipation of actually competing against the master carvers on this forum but here's my entery.
> The fork is from a thorny bush in my back yard, probably mulberry. This is my first time attempting any sort of carving with just a knife. It's actually pretty fun! I like that there is no way to rush it, you just have to accept that some things take time. This took me a little over an hour.
> I decided to try one in the newly popular "straight wrist" style. It shoots pretty well although I still don't really see the advantage of this setup. Maybe because I hold the frame sideways. Bark was left on the back for asthetics and "gription". I can always remove it later but there's no way to put it back on.
> The knife was a gift from my late father-in-law and has a pretty good edge on it. The only thing that gave me any trouble at all was the thorns but even that wasn't a problem once I got the technique for removing them.
> Hope you like it!
> View attachment 18335
> 
> View attachment 18339
> 
> View attachment 18338
> 
> View attachment 18337
> 
> View attachment 18334
> 
> View attachment 18336
> 
> Edit: I turned this one around so the forks point forward when shooting. Works much better for me!


----------



## The Gopher

And Zamarion's



zamarion said:


> well here it is my entrance for this contest, in duo coloris oculus
> its called the two colored eye because the knob kind of looks like an eye and the two different colors in the slingshot are totaly natural i did not stain it whatsoever i only used my rusty old machete and to get the curves i use small V cuts then a few rubs of olive oil because thats allowed and this is the result just click to enlarge these few pictures if you want to see the full shoot of pictures go here:http://theslingshotf...-coloris-oculus


----------



## Aras

Interesting! I will post my entry soon!


----------



## Wak

My entry.
Not sure if i'm finished yet.
The wood was from an old fallen branch so not sure what it is.



























Edit
The sheath is Veg Tan leather. Wet formed to fit and hold the knife snuggly.

2nd edit:

Just kept whittling&#8230;


----------



## Karok01

I'll be posting mine soon hopefully....


----------



## mr.joel

Wak, is that a horse hide sheath?


----------



## Armin

Finished!!!

Here'the result.It was a lot of fun.

Cheers
Armin


----------



## The Gopher

nicely done Armin!


----------



## M.J

Wow, Armin! That's very nice!


----------



## Jim Williams

That's great Armin well done!


----------



## Karok01

How am I supposed to compete against that last one!? Wow!


----------



## JLS:Survival

heres my entry this is a maple fork that I found in my backyard, the one i am entering is the fork on the left in the first picture, tool me 4 days to make and carve, scraped to a smooth finish, finised with linseed oil and banded with theraband band black tubes. I used my trusty CRKT NECK Triumph knife. hope you like it!


----------



## AKLEIN

This is my entry

I haven't got a clue what kind of wood it is, but here it is haven't finished it with any oil, only used the saw to cut the fork and only the knife for shaping,

You can see the different stages like debarking, rough shaping and fine shaping in the wood chips.


----------



## jskeen

The Gopher said:


> nicely done Armin!


Yes, very nice, and as you can see in the last picture, the thumb is still intact and firmly attached to the hand!


----------



## Jim Williams

Excellent carving AKLEIN, that must have taken some time!


----------



## newconvert

Karok01 said:


> How am I supposed to compete against that last one!? Wow!


i know what you mean, my fork does not even have the grain of A's, he beat me on grain alone, but i will post anyway


----------



## AKLEIN

Sling Jim said:


> Excellent carving AKLEIN, that must have taken some time!


To be honest, i sawed off the fork Saturday evening and debarked it, started carving Sunday at 1200 hours and finished at about 1415 hours including banding and taking photos.

Carved it while my little boy was sleeping

Arne


----------



## Ocelli

Found this natural in Bradford pear blown down in storm. Trimmed it stripped bark and notched it with my mora knife.


----------



## newconvert

here is mine, i call her plain jane, simple elm, since this was my first i did not really know what to expect. lol she's wearing plain street clothes.
the fork and knife







walla! using Henries 107's i banded her up she shoots fine







shes a handful!


----------



## Danny0663

I can't believe i missed this topic








Great carving everyone!


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> I can't believe i missed this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great carving everyone!


so? you gonna jump in danny?


----------



## pop shot

Just finished, guava fork (I thought it was eucalyptus) carved, scraped and grooved and dished the tips with my stainless opinel 8 stainless. dressed with some dubdub and a custom rockshooter pouch I asked Rayshot to make for me. These pouches are awesome for shooting ANYTHING. I think he's gonna start selling them. Try em out.


----------



## Sean

These are looking fantastic so far! It's great to see what can be done with just a knife and a fork.


----------



## Karok01

Here is my entry, just a small pocket plinker. I tried to whittle out a little hoof shape at the bottom. Banded with a 1,1,1 64 office rubber chain. The third pic is the slingshot with a bic lighter for size comparison and the knife I used to make this one. The open blade was the only one used. Coated with some clear poly.


----------



## newconvert

Karok01 said:


> Here is my entry, just a small pocket plinker. I tried to whittle out a little hoof shape at the bottom. Banded with a 1,1,1 64 office rubber chain. The third pic is the slingshot with a bic lighter for size comparison and the knife I used to make this one. The open blade was the only one used. Coated with some clear poly.


nice job on the ss, i have been seeing alot of knives i like i think i might begin looking for a opinel like PS's and a nice pocket whittler like yours


----------



## Btoon84

wow you guys have some real impressive carved forks!


----------



## sideshooterTN

here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
This is the best (small) fork I've ever found and most of the craftsmanship is is the work of mother nature. This piece is unfinished.







Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).







side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip














and in hand


----------



## akmslingshots

was undecided whether to do more to it, I chose to leave it as is













































hope nobody minds, I am really bored due to the weather so made a video to keep me entertained


----------



## WILD BILL

Finally made time to finish my "One Knife Natural".

It is NC Mtn. Laurel.

The knife is my favorite carver/scraper/shaper. It is a "modified Primble Hickory (butcher knife) Laurel is very hard and has a thin bark. It scrapes better than it sands.

It is razor sharp as you can see. I did not cut my self carving, I was cutting in the band grooves and the knife slip and was heading for the concrete floor, I tried to stop it!

The finish, is my special blend of three oils (Linseed,Danish and Tung). After the competition, it will get a CA Glue Finish. I would not think about it without being able to use sandpaper.

It shoots VERY well with 7/8 x 5/8 x 7 .040

Bill


----------



## newconvert

WTBJR said:


> Finally made time to finish my "One Knife Natural".
> 
> It is NC Mtn. Laurel.
> 
> The knife is my favorite carver/scraper/shaper. It is a "modified Primble Hickory (butcher knife) Laurel is very hard and has a thin bark. It scrapes better than it sands.
> 
> It is razor sharp as you can see. I did not cut my self carving, I was cutting in the band grooves and the knife slip and was heading for the concrete floor, I tried to stop it!
> 
> The finish, is my special blend of three oils (Linseed,Danish and Tung). After the competition, it will get a CA Glue Finish. I would not think about it without being able to use sandpaper.
> 
> It shoots VERY well with 7/8 x 5/8 x 7 .040
> 
> Bill


damn it! the blood counts for extra points! rats


----------



## akmslingshots

Bill, that's truly amazing!


----------



## The Gopher

That's a frontrunner Bill!


----------



## akmslingshots

The Gopher said:


> That's a frontrunner Bill!










!!!


----------



## harson

Here,s mine sorry no bands for it. this is hawthorn.


----------



## WoodsRunner

This is my pocket knife slingshot entry. It is an apple wood fork from an apple tree that blew over. I promise you that i only used the two blades on my Swiss Army Ranger knife. I carved that cross into the handle and am not sure if it makes it look better so I included a picture of what it looked like before I carved the cross into. I attached bands and it is a blast to shoot and it is very accurate. The finger grooves make it form to my hand like a glove and it promotes a consistant grip which I believe makes me a more accurate shooter. I think the little knicks made by my knife in it give it character and embodies the spirit of this contest. Best of luck to everybody in the competition, _I'm_ really gonna need it judging by the slingshots already uploaded! Also, everybody should thank Gopher for creating this contest, it proved to be quite fun! Thanks Gopher!


----------



## newconvert

WoodsRunner said:


> This is my pocket knife slingshot entry. It is an apple wood fork from an apple tree that blew over. I promise you that i only used the two blades on my Swiss Army Ranger knife. I carved that cross into the handle and am not sure if it makes it look better so I included a picture of what it looked like before I carved the cross into. I attached bands and it is a blast to shoot and it is very accurate. The finger grooves make it form to my hand like a glove and it promotes a consistant grip which I believe makes me a more accurate shooter. I think the little knicks made by my knife in it give it character and embodies the spirit of this contest. Best of luck to everybody in the competition, _I'm_ really gonna need it judging by the slingshots already uploaded! Also, everybody should thank Gopher for creating this contest, it proved to be quite fun! Thanks Gopher!


nice, i like all the little bites you took out of it, classy!


----------



## Sean

Wow, nice stuff guys!


----------



## the gafer

nice work lads is it to late to enter ???


----------



## akmslingshots

the gafer said:


> nice work lads is it to late to enter ???


May the 18th is the deadline, rules are in the first post but its basically 1 knife


----------



## Sean

the gafer said:


> nice work lads is it to late to enter ???


Not at all get at 'er.


----------



## pop shot

Refer to rules at the top so you don't disqualify yourself...


----------



## newconvert

the gafer said:


> nice work lads is it to late to enter ???


cmon on in, i want to see what the Gafer can do!


----------



## WILD BILL

Nice touch with Cross. The knot worked out great

Bill


----------



## Sean

This was a lot of fun, thanks Gopher.









Here is my little fork. Made from Canadian Broad Leaf Maple, carved with a Victorinox Spartan, and finished with some
wipe on poly (satin).


----------



## The Gopher

That is cool Sean, nice use of the bark!


----------



## WILD BILL

Very nice touch!

Bill


----------



## Sean

thanks guys.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

We really need a seperate section for these sorts of comps as i missed this one completely.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

What a great idea for a comp btw, mad props to whoever dreamed this one up.


----------



## zamarion

XxDollarBillxX said:


> We really need a seperate section for these sorts of comps as i missed this one completely.


 there is the competition subforum


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> We really need a seperate section for these sorts of comps as i missed this one completely.


 there is the competition subforum
[/quote]


----------



## WILD BILL

sideshooterTN said:


> here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
> This is the best (small) fork I've ever found and most of the craftsmanship is is the work of mother nature. This piece is unfinished.
> View attachment 18778
> 
> Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).
> View attachment 18779
> 
> side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip
> View attachment 18780
> 
> View attachment 18781
> 
> and in hand


Very nice shape!

Bill


----------



## the gafer

right lads i am in hear is the fork i have chose its from a nut tree and i will be carving with my opinal this will be my 1st ever go at anything like this so ya will have to bare with me more pics to follow lads hear is what i have chose







hear is another pic i have got the shape i like feels good in my hand . so now i have to try and get it smoother and get most of the knife marks out . it is not finished yet more pics will follow . and thanks i am enjoying this atb kev


----------



## Jaxter

looking good


----------



## sideshooterTN

WTBJR said:


> here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
> This is the best (small) fork I've ever found and most of the craftsmanship is is the work of mother nature. This piece is unfinished.
> View attachment 18778
> 
> Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).
> View attachment 18779
> 
> side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip
> View attachment 18780
> 
> View attachment 18781
> 
> and in hand


Very nice shape!

Bill
[/quote]
Thanks 
SSTN


----------



## mckee

several plasters later and finally she's done! my fingers are so sore it unbelievable . carved thumb and finger groves.


----------



## Sean

NIce slingshot there Mckee! Hard stuff yes?


----------



## mckee

Definatly hard but no match for a sharp knife it cut like butter. Nice wood to work with though


----------



## Jakerock

Pretty sure that I am done because I am gonna start shooting it tomorrow!
Was too fun to make this, and much respect to the other fine shooters in the thread.
Best, Jake

[EDIT] A very small split has turned into a very big one on this fork... If anyone has tips on how to avoid this, I would appreciate it..
Started a thread here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16058-how-to-avoid-splitting-and-cracking/ Thank you. [/EDIT]


----------



## newconvert

nice sturdy shooter.


----------



## Sean

Looks good Jackrock!


----------



## richblades

Ok, so I thought hey! I aint never done this before so why not just jump right into a competition with the most talanted people I could find.
Never been accused of being the sharpest knife in the drawer.
Anyway, heres a couple of vids on the project so far. I try to keep them updated




[media]http://youtu.be/8faE_2qC8E8


----------



## richblades

An update on the mystery bush catty.

100%





100%


----------



## Jakerock

Looks good rich!


----------



## richblades

OK guys and gals this is my finished knife only natural for the competition.
I'm dubbing this "The Scraggly Eagle"
The wife thought it looked a little like some of my old girlfriends.
I married UP!!

Heres a little vid of the scraggly in action. Heck I impressed mself, only busted my thumb once.


----------



## Jakerock

It works! Nice.


----------



## catburn

One knife, no blood, quite satisfying.


----------



## pop shot

First natural otf I've seen. Great job!


----------



## newconvert

catburn said:


> One knife, no blood, quite satisfying.
> View attachment 20121
> 
> View attachment 20122
> 
> View attachment 20123
> 
> View attachment 20124


The knot on your natural is in the perfect location, looks great, i think its cool you showing the stress test


----------



## The Gopher

Finally got pictures taken of mine.
Only a few days left!


----------



## pop shot

I should probably just send you the knife, cuz that fork is perfect


----------



## catburn

The Gopher said:


> Finally got pictures taken of mine.
> Only a few days left!


Stunning. Next time you should be limited to fingernails for tools. Wonderful Contest.


----------



## Sean

those look great fellas!


----------



## mckee

I quit!








that fork is amazing alot of time has payed off?!


----------



## Chepo69

Woooooooow!

There is little time but I have the fork I carve, and I will release my knife I finished last week. I hope to deliver on time.


----------



## Jakerock

Ok, this isnt fair!


----------



## newconvert

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]otra obra maestra[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]primo![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Claro que sí[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la espera de su[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]trabajo,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me digas que[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]se hizo cuchillos[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Estoy muy impresionado[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]por esta noticia[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]debemos[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hablar más sobre[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]los cuchillos que[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hacen[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la buena salud[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]de[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tu hermano[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background]


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> Ok, this isnt fair!


i'll tell him lol


----------



## Chepo69

Jajajaja!

Clarified that the slingshot shown in the second photo is not the contest, only because the throat of my knife is of the same wood, but it is only the presentation of my knife, lol!

Which tallaré with that knife is the one in the first photo. haha! Lol!


----------



## Hrawk

If I read this right, that fork is not his entry. He is just showing us the branch he will be carving and the knive he plans to use.

EDIT : Hehe, he beat me to it by about 10 seconds.


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> If I read this right, that fork is not his entry. He is just showing us the branch he will be carving and the knive he plans to use.
> 
> EDIT : Hehe, he beat me to it by about 10 seconds.


you got it..................... you know Chepo


----------



## Chepo69

Hrawk said:


> If I read this right, that fork is not his entry. He is just showing us the branch he will be carving and the knive he plans to use.
> 
> EDIT : Hehe, he beat me to it by about 10 seconds.


That's right!

lol! I did not think it would cause confusion, sorry!


----------



## Karok01

Jakerock said:


> Ok, this isnt fair!


Deleted.


----------



## pop shot

Karok01 said:


> Ok, this isnt fair!


Hate to say it, but this one just seems too good to be true. If it's legit, I apologize before hand, but for a knife bit, it just seems so.....clean...... please share your methods. (please share your methods, I know your entry is totally fair, I just hope to learn from your experience! Cheers!)[/quote]
I know it's a nuisance, but sometimes it helps to read the thread you're replying to.


----------



## Jakerock

Pop, who are you speaking to?


----------



## pop shot

Karok, if he really thinks that is Cheops entry


----------



## Jakerock

With some of you dudes its like Jimi Hendrix jumping up on open mic night.


----------



## pop shot

Reread the thread man.


----------



## Jakerock

No.


----------



## pop shot

Lol


----------



## The Gopher

calm down Jake, that isn't what the thread is for.


----------



## JLS:Survival

when does voting start


----------



## The Gopher

entries can still be posted today, then tomorrow i have to get everything setup and open for voting.


----------



## JLS:Survival

The Gopher said:


> entries can still be posted today, then tomorrow i have to get everything setup and open for voting.


awesome thanks!!


----------



## Chepo69

Here the results, Natual fork Tejocote


----------



## Chepo69

Here more images...


----------



## newconvert

Chepo69 said:


> Here more images...


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wow![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Chepo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]estoy muy[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]impresionado[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]elección de la madera[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]la forma,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me doy cuenta[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]como una mujer[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sexy,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jejeje[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Voy a beber[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]en un brindis[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a esta[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]honda[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sexy[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].............[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]que[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]son peludas[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jaja[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background]


----------



## Sean

Looks really nice Chepo.


----------



## zamarion

So voting starts today huh


----------



## The Gopher

Darn it Chepo, i should have made the deadline the 17th!







Looks awesome!


----------



## The Gopher

New thread open for voting!


----------



## Karok01

pop shot said:


> Reread the thread man.


Touche' I apologize for my ignorance, I was quit snickered (drunk) that night.....had company and what not......sorry again.....


----------



## Chepo69

The Gopher said:


> Darn it Chepo, i should have made the deadline the 17th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!


Jajaja! If you knew that I had the misfortune to deliver on time ...

Turns out I left without electric power supply limits the day, and I had to take pictures with the phone, and go to an internet cafe in order to upload the pictures, lol!


----------



## JJP

This was really good fun, but I was a bit too late to enter.
Could we maybe make this a regular deal?
Doesn't need to be a comp, maybe just a sticky in the homemade section?


----------



## newconvert

A STICKY? contests occur at the if and when a person has a mind to test the community on certain skills. but if you feel so inclined...........................


----------



## JJP

As I said, I wasn't thinking so much a competition per se, more of a pinned topic in the homemade section to the theme of this contest. (ie. one knife, one fork)

It was nice only using the one knife for the whole project.
Besides making me take more time and care with the fork, I got to know my knife a bit better, you know?


----------



## newconvert

JJP said:


> As I said, I wasn't thinking so much a competition per se, more of a pinned topic in the homemade section to the theme of this contest. (ie. one knife, one fork)
> 
> It was nice only using the one knife for the whole project.
> Besides making me take more time and care with the fork, I got to know my knife a bit better, you know?


so you now use it for more than cutting steak? many contests come up, all help us to use our minds as well as our tools. take what you have learned and run with it, but i might remind you to use care with the knife, buy a set of really good gloves, the fingers are really cool to keep, i know i enjoy all ten of mine!


----------



## JJP

It's fine, I've been using knives and working wood for many years.
Gloves don't work for me, they get in the way, the calluses and somewhat deadened nerves from years of martial conditioning help with cramping.
With proper technique you're less likely to get cut. Not that I'm saying I've never cut myself though, sh*t happens.
Either way, had fun doing it


----------



## Chepo69

Friends, I have the pleasure to inform you that I have received the awards.

Steve came first, thank you very much.

I also got it set Gopher bands that sent me. thank you very much

And I want to take a picture with my tejocota accompanied by prizes but go play hide and seek, lol! not find it. when I can get the picture I show my friends.


----------

